# Vergleichsliste für DDR-Halbleiterbauelemente



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute 

Ich kenn eine Vergleichsliste für 
DDR-Halbleiterbauelemente 

http://www.elektron-bbs.de/elektronik/tabellen/ddr/index.htm


----------

